# Need New Blades



## deboy922 (Aug 27, 2019)

I need some new lawnmower blades. I have searched the forum and done some googling, and I am not sure I know any more than when i started...lots of conflicting info.

I have a 52" Snapper purchased from Sears. I side-discharge mow a mixed northern mix at 4" in the summer and 2.5" late fall and early spring. I do have some leaves in the fall, but nothing real serious.

Been using the oem high-lifts. Do I get another set of high-lifts like these:
https://www.oregonpartsstore.com/99-133-SN.html

Or do I try a set of g5 OR g3 gators: 
https://www.oregonpartsstore.com/599-133.html

https://www.oregonpartsstore.com/96-133.html

I am leaning towards trying a set of g5 gators, but concerned with possible lack of lift, clumping, and poorer cut.

Thoughts and opinions welcome. Thank you.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

I personally regret buying gator style blades this year.

It works just fine but I feel it leaves more clipping behind. I should mention I do mulching.

The regular high-lifts blade get the job cleaner and better for my kind of lawn (TTTF+KBG)


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

I have a push mower and went from a standard U bend mulching blade "I do not know the name of the style" to a Gator G5. I do not side discharge and think I get more than enough lift. To the point on the highest setting on my mower deck, the fallen leaves just blow away before I even get them due to the amount of air movement. I modified the front of my deck by putting a little windbreak in the front of the deck that seemed to stop a lot of air getting out the front and blowing the leaves around.

My yard is way thicker than last year and I used to bog down really bad last year, but with the G5 I can go through anything. It also seems to leave the cut grass in tiny pieces and I rarely have clumping or standing cut grass anywhere. I think the biggest issue I have is the deck design of the Craftsman that I use, but I don't have the funds for a better mower right now. Another benefit I think is even if I sharpen it sharper than what is recommended, it seems to hold an edge way better too.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> I personally regret buying gator style blades this year.
> 
> It works just fine but I feel it leaves more clipping behind. I should mention I do mulching.
> 
> The regular high-lifts blade get the job cleaner and better for my kind of lawn (TTTF+KBG)


I have never tried a high lift. I think that will be what I try next after my G5 wear out. If that ever happens. Or just get a blade next season to try.

It seems like deck design is a huge factor in blades. I hear Gator style are great for some and suck for others. Same with High lift. I only have one blade, so it wasn't overly expensive to try them out. I have a northern blend and am trying to get more TTTF through overseeding.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm in the same boat as @deboy922. Lots of Googling, but little info. Only difference is that I need a mulching blade for a 22" Toro push mower.

I assumed I'd find a blade with a curved end that offered two cutting surfaces, but most appear to be a single cutting edge with fins on the back. "Xtreme" and Gator keep popping up, so I assume they have a lot of Google ad spend.

Don't want to hijack the thread, but thought it may be helpful to have the info in one spot.

Appreciate the recommendations.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I use both the stock blades that came on my Hustler and a set of G6 Gators. Here's my experience: The stock blades cut great and blow the clippings out farther than the Gators. In the spring when there is plenty of moisture in the grass the Gators seem to leave a lot of build up under the deck where the stock blades leave no build up with cut quality being equal. Late spring into summer both cut equally well but the clippings are noticeably smaller with the Gators. This one baffles me but the Gator blades stripe much better than stock. Come fall, the Gators win hands down for mulching leaves. Pieces come out much smaller and 2 good passes make the leaves disappear. With the stock blades it takes 4 passes or more.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

If you are mulching you don't want gator or high lift blades. You want to stick to a pure mulch blade. It's designed differently.

Gators are decent for side discharge and bagging. I like them for bagging leaves as well.


----------



## malnpc (Sep 11, 2019)

Maxpower lawnmower blades for all folks gardener for replace your lawnmower. It is really great to mowing field grass.


----------



## deboy922 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback guys...still leaning towards trying the gator g5's...at least they should chop my leaves this fall...worst case I get a set of new high-lifts in the spring.

@Captquin - Are you using the Toro mulching blade...seems like decent reviews...https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-22-in-Atomic-Replacement-Blade-for-Select-Brand-Lawn-Mowers-59534P/100190186?cm_mmc=Shopping%7CG%7CBase%7CD28I%7C28-35_WALKS%7CNA%7CLIA%7CBrands%7c71700000048408316%7c58700004814696058%7c92700041260744086&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIvPzDocDL5AIVSdbACh36wQ6LEAQYASABEgI6PPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

The Gators do an OK job on leaves. Nothing phenomenal but better than high lifts.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Love using Gators..

Go to around the 1:08 mark...
https://youtu.be/k5fTdQ-J55o?t=68

Leaves turn into dust from my experience. BTW, I do not have a full mulch kit on my eXmark. I just have a discharge plate blocker.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> Love using Gators..
> 
> Go to around the 1:08 mark...
> 
> ...


I'm running a 36 metro and I wasn't terribly impressed with the Gators last year when it came to leaves. I was trying to decide whether or not to buy the mulch kit or a grass catcher for leaf season this year. I went with the catcher due to my decision to renovate the front lawn this year. I wanted to be able to scalp and remove the cut grass. I also want to be able to grab some of those poa annua seed heads in the back instead of pushing them back into the soil.

Are you using the the plate blocker and Gators at the same time to simulate a mulch kit or are you discharging the leaves? I could make one up if it's working well for you.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> I'm running a 36 metro and I wasn't terribly impressed with the Gators last year when it came to leaves. I was trying to decide whether or not to buy the mulch kit or a grass catcher for leaf season this year. I went with the catcher due to my decision to renovate the front lawn this year. I wanted to be able to scalp and remove the cut grass. I also want to be able to grab some of those poa annua seed heads in the back instead of pushing them back into the soil.
> 
> Are you using the the plate blocker and Gators at the same time to simulate a mulch kit or are you discharging the leaves? I could make one up if it's working well for you.


I run gators all year and side discharge but install the plate blocker during leaf season. I wanted a full mulch kit but not available anymore for my model. So, instead I bought a used 21" that I can use to bag or mulch also.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

ericgautier said:


> Babaganoosh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running a 36 metro and I wasn't terribly impressed with the Gators last year when it came to leaves. I was trying to decide whether or not to buy the mulch kit or a grass catcher for leaf season this year. I went with the catcher due to my decision to renovate the front lawn this year. I wanted to be able to scalp and remove the cut grass. I also want to be able to grab some of those poa annua seed heads in the back instead of pushing them back into the soil.
> ...


I saw a mulch kit for sale locally to me for a 48. I'll look again.

Here it is


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Babaganoosh said:


> I saw a mulch kit for sale locally to me for a 48. I'll look again.
> 
> Here it is


Thanks! Might be worth giving a shot for that price.


----------

